# Fragen zu Nexnet



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*puuuh*

leute, ich hab anfangs den TEIL 1 gelesen, aber dann aufgegeben. Teil 2 und 3 nur noch überflogen
also ich weiß nicht, ob mein problem irgendwo zwischendrin schonmal bearbeitet wurde - so sorry...

folgendes zu NEXNET:
die stellen den (atemberaubenden) betrag von 0,70€ + 16% MwSt in rechnung durch die dtmsAG -- jaja, ich schäme mich ob des lächerlichen betrages  
dazu weisen eine gewählte rufnummer aus: 

MEINE EIGENE FESTNETZNUMMER (!!) welche ich auch angerufen haben soll... :gruebel: 

wasn das nu? antworten, was das darstellen soll, bekomme ich keine. auf anfrage per mail wird mir nur mitgeteilt, wenn ich nicht zahle, wird mahnverfahren eingeleitet. EVN? janöööööö, nicht wegen dieser summe. nur gegen bares oder wenigstens schriftliche anfrage mit rückporto ?! hinweis auf bereits erfolgte urteile erfolgte von mir, antwort dazu: man sehe weiteren klagen dieser art gelassen entgegen. häää?

ich glaub' ich steh im wald... weiß jemand einen rat oder hat einen hinweis? ich sehs nicht wirklich ein das zu zahlen.


----------



## rolf76 (13 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> *puuuh*
> 
> leute, ich hab anfangs den TEIL 1 gelesen, aber dann aufgegeben. Teil 2 und 3 nur noch überflogen
> also ich weiß nicht, ob mein problem irgendwo zwischendrin schonmal bearbeitet wurde - so sorry...


*Nur zum Verständnis: *Dieses Posting war zunächst im Avanio, Callando - Thread, hat damit aber (bis auf den Umstand, dass dort tw. auch die nexnet GmbH die Forderungen eintreibt) nichts zu tun und wurde daher von den mods zu einem eigenen Thread gemacht.

*@Gast:* Lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133020#133020


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

moin,

aha, danke. hab ich nicht gesehen - was ja kein wunder ist bei dem telefonsumpf, den die da fabrizieren...


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

*NEXNET-11840*

Hallo,
meine Eltern (beide Angang 70) sind "Kunde" der NEXNET (im Auftrag der dtms AG) geworden: Für 5 Anrufe

26.02.06 - 5 sek            -  1,71 Euro 
26.02.06 - 6 Min 45 Sek - 13,05 Euro 
26.02.06 - 47 Min          - 82,34 Euro
26.02.06 - 13 Min          - 25,73 Euro
und am 
03.03.06 - 22 Min          - 41,17 Euro

wurden in Summe incl. Mehrwertsteuer ca. 190 Euro berechnet. Es liegt ein EVN der Telekom mit den o.g. Positionen vor.

Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob mein weiteres Vorgehen so in Ordnung ist:

- Widerspruch bei der Telekom = Rechnungsbetrag wurde um Nexnet gekürzt
- Einschreiben + Email + Fax an Nexnet, das Widerspruch eingelegt wird - Aufforderung zur detailierten Auflistung der Leistungen (wahrscheinlich Weitervermittlung)


Ich selbst sehe wenig Hoffnung, das der Betrag nicht gezahlt werden muss. Lohnt sich denn in diesem Fall der Gang zum Rechtsanwalt?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2006)

Betrag bei der T-Com kürzen und einen Widerspruch dorthin schicken, als Begründung. Abwarten, was von Nexnet kommt, da die ja jetzt noch nichts von ihrem Glück wissen. Wenn dann eine Mahnung kommt (weil Rechnung war bereits bei der T-Com-Rechung beinhaltet) mit Anwalt beratschalgen, wie weiter vorgegangen wird.

Wenn ich Dein Posting richtig verstehe, so geht es um mehreren Einwahlen zur  11840. Bevor Ihr die große Welle macht, solltet Ihr erstmal überlegen, wie es zu den Einwahlen gekommen sein könnte. Die 11840 ist eine Auskunftsnummer mit Weiterleitungsmöglichkeit, siehe > HIER <. Man sucht irgendwo eine Nummer, womöglich gar ins Ausland und dann fragt eine freundliche Stimme, ob man gelcih verbunden werden will - bums, die Rechnung kommt prompt, wenn man dem zugestimmt hat. Bei der DTMS (auch über die NexNet) kann man die Nummer erfragen, zu der verbundnen worden ist und so manch einem fällte es dann wie Schuppen von den Augen.


----------



## Hochsauerländer (17 März 2006)

*Re: NEXNET-11840*



			
				star-gate22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> meine Eltern (beide Angang 70) sind "Kunde" der NEXNET (im Auftrag der dtms AG) geworden: Für 5 Anrufe
> 
> 26.02.06 - 5 sek            -  1,71 Euro
> ...



Wenn deine Eltern da tatsächlich nicht angerufen haben, besteht auf jeden Fall noch Hoffnung. Klär das erst einmal ganz genau ab.

Schau mal nach, ob sich die Verbindungen überschnitten haben oder ganz kurz nacheinander stattfanden. Sowas könnte ein Anhaltspunkt für einen Abrechnungsfehler sein (sowas gibts, glaub mir...)

Ach ja, da gibt es noch das sog. Prüfprotokoll (exakt: Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindungen) Da haben deine Eltern einen Anspruch drauf, was in verschiedenen jüngeren Urteilen ganz klar zum Ausdruck gekommen ist. Außerdem stehts in der TKV.

Der Gang zum Anwalt lohnt sich sicherlich, aber ich halte den Zeitpunkt noch für zu früh. Ihr habt ja noch nicht einmal richtiges Inkasso "genossen". Andererseits, haben deine Eltern Rechtsschutz?

Nochwas: Wenn deine Eltern aber doch dort angerufen haben, hilft nur eins: Zahlen.


----------



## star-gate22 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Nexnet*

Hallo,

habe inzwischen klären können, dass tatsächlich die 11840 angerufen wurde, um eine Telefonnummer zu erfragen mit anschließender Weitervermittlung - natürlich ohne das Wissen, dass dann die Uhr mit dem hohen Tarif weiterläuft.

Ich habe meinen Eltern empfohlen, die Rechnung zu zahlen.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

Gruss

star-gate22


----------

